# Tho's Hambleton Birkenhead



## hectorsgaf (Jun 8, 2007)

Got a silver 1872 full Hunter made by this guy.

Can anybody give me any more info on it / him?

Hope I get better luck with this one than with my last post


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

dunno, but pics would be cool!


----------

